# 12 gen pups at 18 days



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is the litter at 18 days. Been in the uopper 20's and lower 30's since thy were born. Growing like weeds.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Cute little guys!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks Brian. It is going to interesting to se the vigor. I can already tell some ar more vocal.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Her theyn are at 23 days. In another 1 or two days they will be will be making their way up and down the 4 steps and eating dry kibble.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

What a great picture! :-D


----------

